# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  cherche encodeur cd->mp3

## 123quatre

Bonjour,


je cherche un encodeur cd vers mp3. Je viens d'essayer DeepRipper mais la qualit du mp3 sortant est mauvaise. 

Pour ceux qui sont dj passs par ce genre de logiciels... au fait au dmarrage de cddex jai un ecran bleu donc c'est pas possible avec.


sincrement

----------


## Rei Angelus

Avant j'utilisais CDex, maintenant je suis pass  iTunes. Il encode en mp3 mme si ce n'est pas sont standard par dfaut.

Je le trouve pas mal foutu, mais un peu lourd pour faire uniquement de l'encodage.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je me sert de Mp3 Audio Creator  ::ccool::

----------


## Interruption13h

Salut !

MediaPlayer ne le fait pas ?

(Onglet "*Extraire"* pour la version 10 par exemple ) 

a+

----------


## mehdi_the_kid

Salut, je confirme Avec CDex j'extrait de la musique  partir d'un CD audio (.cda) et l'enregistre en mp3, voii le lien   ::lol::  http://www.01net.com/outils/telechar.../tele1077.html

----------


## Gege70

> ...MediaPlayer ne le fait pas ?
> (Onglet "*Extraire"* pour la version 10 par exemple ) 
> a+


Si ... trs bien mme  ::lol::  idem videment pour la 11

...pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu ??

----------


## FraK

DBPowerAmp (freeware)
options de compression : 16 bits / 32 bits

----------


## henderson

Salut !

J'utilise RealPlayer.

A plus !

----------


## lavazavio

Bonjour,

tu as tout simplement WMP qui le fait tres bien !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sango85

Moi, j'utilise CDex...
Gratuit, tutoriel trs bien fait (mme si je ne l'ai pas lu depuis trs longtemps), trs simple  aprhender, mais assez puissant, trs peu lourd en termes d'installation et de ressources...
Bonne journe...

----------


## mehdi_the_kid

oui windows media player 11 ou bien mieux CdEx a marche bien !!!

----------

